# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Oklahoma City's Newest Library...

## possumfritter

Yes! Oklahoma City's newest library, The Northwest Library, to be built on NW 122nd.

NewsOK

And what's one of the many things you can find at, or very near, all the libraries in the Metropolitan Library System? A Bus Stop!

Thank you Oklahoma City!

From a very grateful possum.

----------


## OKC@heart

Interesting design, I would love to see more detailed renderings, by which to form more of an oppinion. First take is it looks nice, concerned about how well executed and relevant the derrek styled sklights are to the overall design but anyway... I will have to check and see if the architect has beter and more renderings available.

----------


## OKC@heart

The architect does have better renderings and it really looks good my earlier misgivings have been satisfied, by the more clear imagery and how the landforms embrace the building and work as a cohesive whole. Sweet Building!

LWPB Architecture

----------


## bluedogok

Anybody know what BIM software LWPB uses?

A co-worker here in Austin has some friends who just moved to OKC and went to work there. I did some contract work for them back in 1994 or so when it was still Locke-Wright well before Pruitt or Brown went there.

----------


## Larry OKC

Definitely like the Derrick skylights...thought that would have been the correct design for the ones out at the Airport in the Will Rogers statue/garden area (they are pyramid shaped and look sooooooo out of place).

----------


## flintysooner

> Anybody know what BIM software LWPB uses?


Based on www.lpb.com/BIM/BIM6/BIM6.htm I am going to guess 6?

----------


## bluedogok

> Based on www.lpb.com/BIM/BIM6/BIM6.htm I am going to guess 6?


There is no BIM6 software, I am guessing that is the 6th version of the BIM demo reel.

----------


## JIMBO

Does anyone know who the general contractor for the job is.

----------


## hipsterdoofus

> Does anyone know who the general contractor for the job is.


Atlas Construction ... don't quote me on this, but I think they may be trying to get a camera out there much like the one at the Thunder Training Facility.

----------


## JIMBO

Thanks Hipster!

----------


## jbrown84

That's a pretty awesome design.

----------


## bombermwc

Definitely an interesting design. I wish OKC would go back and rebuild the other libraries around town. If you look at the MLS, there are very few in the system that don't look 50 years old or are just inadequate. You've got Downtown, MWC, and Edmond...then a bunch of terd buildings. It's a ver busy system that gets a lot of use, so one would think they would be interested in putting more into it.

I was recently at the Southern Oaks branch during a weekday to return a book....the place was packed! The lot was full and people were everywhere inside. I got the impression from the librarians that it was a normal day for them. That tells me that they need more space in the place. Conversly, you go to the MWC branch and it's a pretty good sized building that is nicely spread, so you don't feel confined or anything when there are lot of poeple in there.

----------


## metro

Yes, but the cool thing about the 50 year old ones is that several of them are real mid-century modern looking which IMO is cool and timeless. Sure they could use some modern upgrades, etc. but some of the architecture is neat.

----------


## CaseyCornett

For those that were wondering where on NW 122nd the library is (like I was...the street is about 9 miles long) it is between MacArthur and Meridian (5600 NW 122): 5600 NW 122nd Oklahoma City - Google Maps

----------


## hipsterdoofus

> I was recently at the Southern Oaks branch during a weekday to return a book....the place was packed! The lot was full and people were everywhere inside. I got the impression from the librarians that it was a normal day for them. That tells me that they need more space in the place. Conversly, you go to the MWC branch and it's a pretty good sized building that is nicely spread, so you don't feel confined or anything when there are lot of poeple in there.


Southern Oaks is very busy, particularly in computer usage.  It is closing later this year for renovation.  The Capitol Hill Library was also closed last week for some minor upgrades.

----------


## jonno

This picture of the Choctaw Library is taken from the worst possible angle of the building but I think the Choctaw library is pretty cool, especially on the inside. It's old location was damaged in the May 3rd tornados. It moved to its current location after it was constructed in 2004.

As far as some of the old libraries... I think Belle Isle could look cool with some modern touches/renovations.

----------


## hipsterdoofus

> As far as some of the old libraries... I think Belle Isle could look cool with some modern touches/renovations.


Yes, Choctaw is pretty neat and I agree with you about the picture.  I THINK that Belle Isle is eventually on the list to remodel down the road.

The coolest thing about Belle Isle is that it looks like the Millenium Falcon from overhead:

----------


## jonno

> The coolest thing about Belle Isle is that it looks like the Millenium Falcon from overhead:


Ho-ly smokes! It really does! Would have never noticed that otherwise.

----------


## CCOKC

I have great memories of the Belle Isle and Warr Acres Libraries.  And for all of the young poor stay at home moms out there they have great free programs for the kids during the summer.  My kids and I were always at the library in the summer watching a play or musician etc.  Plus they were always a part of the summer reading programs which had nice gifts when the kids completed the program.

----------


## Matt

> The coolest thing about Belle Isle is that it looks like the Millenium Falcon from overhead:


What a piece of junk!

----------


## architect5311

The oil derrick reference, as a touch of Oklahoma is so weak, especially in NW OKC. Typical, hire an out of state design firm? to come up with that concept (LWPD, arch of record?). Just call them skylights, monitors, whatever.........surprised we don't have a reference to cowboys and indians.

----------


## jonno

> What a piece of junk!


She'll make point five on the dewey decimal system past lightspeed. The Belle Isle library may not look like much, but she's got it where it counts, kid. 

 :Tiphat:

----------


## Matt

"point five on the dewey decimal system past lightspeed"

 Nice touch.

----------


## OKC@heart

Hardware wars, sweet reference!

----------


## FritterGirl

LOLZ on the SpaceBalls / Star Wars references. Never in my lifespan did I think I'd see such a comparison. Glad I wasn't drinking coffee when I came across those posts.

I agree with others, the Belle Isle library, at least, is a great example of some of the mid-century prairie architecture found in OKC. I may be biased as that was my home library growing up, and it was one of my favorite places to go. 

Still great design. It could definitely use an re-touch, and perhaps even a bit of an expansion, as well.

----------


## hipsterdoofus

> LOLZ on the SpaceBalls / Star Wars references. Never in my lifespan did I think I'd see such a comparison. Glad I wasn't drinking coffee when I came across those posts.
> 
> I agree with others, the Belle Isle library, at least, is a great example of some of the mid-century prairie architecture found in OKC. I may be biased as that was my home library growing up, and it was one of my favorite places to go. 
> 
> Still great design. It could definitely use an re-touch, and perhaps even a bit of an expansion, as well.


The main problem I see with Belle Isle is with functionality.  The building is round, which makes for some interesting problems with placement of furniture and such.

----------


## hipsterdoofus

Ok, to give some of you something to look at besides Devoncam, I'd like to present to you the Northwest Library Construction Cam.  Please be patient as a bunch of people hitting it at once is bound to slow down the feed.

Northwest Library Construction Cam


And yes, I realize it isn't real exciting at the moment.  Mostly dirt work right for right now.

----------


## USG '60

> Ok, to give some of you something to look at besides Devoncam, I'd like to present to you the Northwest Library Construction Cam.  Please be patient as a bunch of people hitting it at once is bound to slow down the feed.
> 
> Northwest Library Construction Cam
> 
> And yes, I realize it isn't real exciting at the moment.  Mostly dirt work right for right now.


Where is it located?

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> The oil derrick reference, as a touch of Oklahoma is so weak, especially in NW OKC. Typical, hire an out of state design firm? to come up with that concept (LWPD, arch of record?). Just call them skylights, monitors, whatever.........surprised we don't have a reference to cowboys and indians.


this.

----------


## hipsterdoofus

> Where is it located?


122nd and Glenhurst Blvd, just East of MacArthur.

----------


## Matt

Bump.

----------


## Jesseda

they are currently building a new library off south penn and 134th street.. I believe its part of the pioneer library system

----------


## mike1k

The Library at SW 134th and S. Penn has been in the works for quite a while.  I would guess it's about 50% complete at this time.  Next time I drive by I'll take a picture.

http://www.pioneer.lib.ok.us/pls/111...y-in-the-works

----------


## t3h_wookiee

Aah, so that *is* the library going in there! I live across the street and there are no signs at all that I have seen, so I wasn't sure. Good to have confirmation! Can't wait to be able to just walk to the library.  :Smile:

----------


## Dustin

Just drove by this thing.  Looks pretty cool.

----------


## hipsterdoofus

Just an update on this, there is still a live camera you may want to check out (the angle has changed recently).  Also, the opening date is still pretty close to being on track - currently I'm hearing Jan/Feb of 2012.

http://www.metrolibrary.org/mls/nw/webcam.html

----------

